# Massive pre hol haul! Toiletries, makeup etc



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 14, 2006)

The thumbnails are all clickable =D I went for my final holiday shop today to get all the bits and bobs!! 

(1) 17 Nail varnish in Real Romantic, No7 Nail varnish in Pearly pink, Revelon Skinlights Illusion Wand in Illuminous Touch, No7 Translucent Pressed Powder, Maybelline Shiny Licious gloss in Sugar Plum and Bourjois Blush in 33 Lilas D'or




(2) BOGOF Piz Buin Radiant Face suncream SPF 15, Pantene Ice Shine hairspray, Sure Crystal Deoderant, Buy 2 get 1 free blister plasters, BOGOF Solait shimmer effect suncream SPF15, Nivea lipcare SPF15, Sunsilk brunette shampoo and conditioner, Magicool spray, BOGOF Ambre Solaire aftersun milk, Simple Cleansing face wipes.




(3) Freezer bags (for toiletries) Wet wipes, tissues, mosquito plug, travel wash, sting relief, Batteries 2 packs for £4




(4) Stuff for pampering before I go! Face mask, nose strips, veet hair removal.




(5) Food for the journey and teabags for when i get there! 




(6) Knickers from Debs




(7) Books and maggies




(8) Nurofen, Earplanes, Alkaseltzer, fetherlite condoms, diocalm, senokot.




(9) Bobbles, mirror, brush and makeup bag




(10) Earrings from George




(11) Sunglasses from River Island £12.99


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 14, 2006)

very nice haul there!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2006)

holymoly that's a lot of stuff


----------



## kimb (Jul 14, 2006)

nice haul... where are you going?


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 14, 2006)

nice haul. so much


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm going to Malia, in Crete, which is a Greek Island =p With my best girly friends! Just for a week but I can't wait...we leave on Sunday yay!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jul 14, 2006)

good to know you're taking condoms with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  have fun!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 15, 2006)

That sure is a massive haul! Hope you have fun on your little getaway!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-x-buttercup-x-* 
_I'm going to Malia, in Crete, which is a Greek Island =p With my best girly friends! Just for a week but I can't wait...we leave on Sunday yay!_

 
hah lots of stuff im going too the end of august with 3 girl friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can tell me all about it


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 15, 2006)

Have a fun and safe trip and I tend to spend more before a trip to "get ready"- its half the fun!  I like the sunglasses.


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 15, 2006)

I noticed that you're only taking one box of condoms....what's up with that??  You're going to GREECE, girl!!!


----------



## kimb (Jul 16, 2006)

im sure you will have a great time! Have fun and be safe.


----------

